# Fridge



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Alright, hopefully this one will be an easy one for the experts.

Did a little dry camping this weeknd in our 2005 25RS-S and had no problems except I could not get the fridge to work in gas mode. I read the directions carefully, buttons were all in correct postion but after about 2-3 minutes, the "check" light kept coming on. I did purge the gas lines as recommended, checked for spiders and the such. Every time a tried to restart I did hear a clicking but it never worked.
Trailer was level, gas was on, light in fridge was working. I did go outside and tried to light off gas manually and it worked fine. I suspect the auto igniter is not working correctly. Does anyone have any other suggestions.

Thanks in advance.

Big Iron
GO NAVY


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have this problem on occasion with my 28rss and was told when it happens to open the gas on my stove and get it started and then try the fridge again. This has always worked for me. I know next to nothing about gas and was told that the fridge has trouble pulling gas through the lines and by getting the stove going the gas gets pulled through the system better and is available to the fridge. ???

Not sure if this is the problem you are having but it kinda sounds like it.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

I had the same problem, and performed the steps that CamperDc did. Still no luck. I removed the outside grill behind the fridge. There is a little black box, held by one screw. Removed the screw to expose various wire connections. One of the connections was completlety loose. Reinserted, and the fridge fired up.

Give that a try/check...

Jose


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

There is also a fuse in that little black box. Mine had blown, which was causing fridge problems, and was replaced by the dealer, and solved the problem.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If your hearing clicking noise I think you can rule out electrical probelms...

I know the first couple of times that I used my fridge on gas it wouldnt catch and the dealer told me to first fire up the stove -- two burners going full blast for 1 minute ... then with the burners going ... fire up the fridge ..

worked great ... something about air in the line or this or that .. but for me ...firing up the burners and letting them run full on for a minute solved my problem....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Another thought is that if you hear the clicking of the igniter you should also open the cover for the flame box and see where the spark is landing. If the igniter is bent it may be sparking but not close enough to light the gas.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I'm heading to the Tt this afternoon with a print out so I don't forget anything...Man I love this site.

Big Iron
GO NAVY!


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok, I'm stumped.
I've performed all the tips everyone has suggested and still no luck. My 3 amp and 5 amp fuses are still good. All connection seem to be solid (I reset most just for good measure). The clicking I mentioned earlier must not have been the ignitor, I believe it was the gas valve opening. After about 5 attempts I saw no spark. The gas port is supplying gas (verified with a lighter) and I can manually light the fridge off. 
Any additional help and or suggestions would be appreciated. My dealer is 90 miles away and I just can't see bringing in the Tt just for something that appears to be simple.

Big Iron


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Big Iron

Does your fridge work if you light it manually and continue to run? If so, would think the ignitor needs to be adjusted closer to the propane. Can you see a spark form the ignitor? Maybe it just requires a cleaning.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Yes, if I light the gas manually (with a match) it continues to run as advertised. I have not seen a spark at all. The question I have is, where should the electrode be positioned (i.e. close to the gas port or the thermocoupler) for max spark?

Big Iron


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The spark should land on the gas port and it should be very visible. The gap should be between .125 and .250"


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well with the nicest weekend of teh year so far I actually stepped foot into the Outback sunny . I started to get the TT ready for camping and fired up the fridge on propane. Guess what..did not fire up...got gas, got spark.

I simply turn on the stove all 3 burners, ran them for about 30 sec and tried the fridge again...Success







Got the fridge to fire up.

I also checked the gap and it matches CamperAndy's diagram.

Hopefully you get it working soon.

Thor


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

I have tried the stove trick but still no light on the fridge "gas" mode. I will be heading out this afternoon to check the gap once again but I really don't think that's it because I have yet to see any spark at all. Like I mentioned earlier, with a match I can light of the fridge burner.

I did discover a blue electrical wire not attached but it looks like a test port connection (it is connected behind large black cover where fuses are). Anyone care to comment on the wire in question?

Big Iron


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The blue wire is a test lead as you suspect.


----------

